# Thu mua đồ điện gia dụng cũ hỏng tại tp Hồ Chí Minh



## bathanhtung (11/1/21)

Thu mua đồ điện gia dụng cũ, thanh lý giá cao, chuyên thu mua tất cả các thiết bị điện tử, gia dụng đã qua sử dụng tại tp.hcm, địa chỉ để bạn tin tưởng mua bán thanh lý phế liệu bạn đến tại địa chỉ website: *http://thumuaphelieugiacao24h.com/thu-mua-do-dien-gia-dung-cu-hong.html* của *Công Ty Thu Mua Phế Liệu Huy Hoàng *mang đến cho bạn giá thu mua cạnh tranh nhất trong thị trường HCM.






*Huy Hoàng thu mua đồ gia dụng cũ các loại sau đây:*
Chuyên thu mua đồ điện tử, đồ gia dụng cũ giá tốt, thu mua bếp điện từ, hồng ngoại, quạt điện, thiết bị gia dụng, đồ điện tử,…

Thu mua tất cả các dòng máy giặt cửa ngang, cửa trên, lồng nghiêng

Thu mua tủ lạnh cũ, tủ cấp đông các loại

Thu mua TV cũ

Thu mua máy móc cũ: Máy cắt, máy khoan, máy say…

Thu mua lò vi sóng

Thu mua bình nóng lạnh

Thu mua điều hòa

Thu mua máy rửa bát

Thu mua Amply… và các thiết bị khác

*Công Ty Thu Mua Phế Liệu Huy Hoàng *chúng tôi thu mua tất cả các loại phế liệu tại 24 quận huyện tp hồ chí minh: quận 1, quận 2, quận 3, quận 4, quận 5, quận 6, quận 7, quận 8, quận 9, quận 10, quận 11, quận 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Thạnh, Bình Tân, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, Phú Nhuận, và các huyện Cần Giờ, Bình Chánh, Nhà Bè, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn.

Khách hàng đến với địa chỉ *Thu Mua Phế Liệu Giá Cao* Huy Hoàng chúng tôi có và cam kết với khách hàng.
- Có giấy phép hoạt động kinh doanh trong lĩnh vực thu mua đồ gia dụng cũ.
- Nhân viên hỗ trợ nhiệt tình, chuyên nghiệp.
- Hỗ trợ thanh toán online và tiền mặt.
- Thu mua nhanh gọn, sạch sẽ.
- Không ép giá trong quá trình thu mua.
- Có bảng báo giá rõ ràng.

*Công Ty Thu Mua Phế Liệu Huy Hoàng
Địa Chỉ : 110 Đường Số 1 , Quận Gò Vấp - TPHCM 
Email : Phelieuhuyhoang@gmail.com 
Hotline : Miền Bắc : 0912 585 246 ( Mr Huy ) 
                 Miền Nam : 0989.045.368 ( Mr Hoàng )*


----------

